# what went wrong???



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello, I would be really grateful for some advice for next time please
I'm 45 this month, just having first time IVF with donor eggs and ICSI at BCRM. We're really disappointed because our donor is a healthy just turned 26 year old with six children including one set of twins!!!!
We really hoped for lots of eggs and embryos, but in fact she hyperstimulated and though she produced around 30 follicles on the short protocol, they only harvested 13 eggs, of which only eight were mature enough to fertilise, producing 4 embryos. Yesterday was Day 2, and the embryologist contacted me to say 2 looked quite good and were 4 cell fast cleaving, and suggested implanting those. The others were 2 cell with a bit of fragmentation, she didn't say the grade but felt that it wasn't good enough to go to blastocyst and we are implanting two today. As we are private patients, I understand we can have the other two frozen and will check the grade and have that conversation today. I know that we are lucky, and we are hoping for the best of course, but wonder if the clinic should have managed her differently in view of the obviously high risk of hyperstimulation. I have heard of so many younger donors producing large quantities of eggs with lots of frosties left and just feel soooo disappointed. What do you think??


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,
Was it the first time your donor had donated eggs? Clinics are not always able to detect who will overstimulate and that is why there is a general risk for everybody. I am sure your clinic did their best for your donor and you. Generally if someone has hyperstimulated once then they are monitored extra closely next time round. I hope of course that that won't be needed and that you are successful this time round.
All the best,
Prija


----------



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Prija, 
Melonx


----------

